# staining dogwood



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

Can you stain dogwood?

I would love to put a darker stain on my dogwood but dont know if it would work.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

sure. try a scrap piece first to check the tint you like


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Not only can you stain it, but you can use food color or any color india ink to dye it and get some fantastic results. The red one is colored with food color and the Aqua Marine is India Ink. Both are in dogwood.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I used ink, printer color, tinting color or you can buy pigments in a art-store, a lot of colors you can use,

and first always trying on a little scrap piece, have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

try the stinkiest one I know: sink some nails, screws and coins in vinegar, in a jar for two-three weeks; do not close the lid completely.

You will get some stinking dark brown liquid which you can apply to your wood like any other stain: brush, cloth, sponge.

It is not perfect but it works.


----------

